# Wichtig Strahlen In Illustrator Cs



## alibeef (14. September 2004)

HI,
Ich hab so nen klienen problem ich möchte gerne solche strahlen in Illu erstellen weiß aber nicht wie das geht. kann mir da mal jemand helfen. auch unterschiedliche Farbverläufe und anzahl sollen variabel sein.
danke für eure hilfe
alibeef


----------



## German (14. September 2004)

Erstelle auf der Zeichenfläche ein Kreuz mit Hilfslinien, 
ziehe vom Mittelpunkt aus mit gedrückter [alt]-Taste ein schmales, hohes Rechteck auf,
markiere mit dem Direktauswahl-Werkzeug die beiten oberen Ankerpunkte,
Objekt > Transformieren > Spiegeln "vertikal",
[strg + A], Objekt > Transformieren > Drehen 45° Kopieren,
[strg + A], Objekt > Transformieren > Drehen 22,5° OK,
vom Mittelpunkt aus mit gedrückter [alt]-Taste ein querformat Rechteck,
den Strahlenring markieren und mit gedrückter [alt]-Taste so hinskalieren, daß die Ecken geschnitten werden:






Alles markieren, in der Pfadfinderpalette "Fläche aufteilen",
jetzt mußt Du nur noch die Grupierung aufheben und alles was über das Rechteck raus steht löschen.


----------

